# 253 brush source



## Clintccp (Oct 10, 2010)

I need brushes for a 253. Does anyone know a source?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Do you mean a prewar Lionel 253 electric loco? There's lots of online Lionel part suppliers. I''d check with Jeff Kane at the Train Tender ... www.ttender.com ... he's a straight-shooter, very responsive.

TJ


----------



## Clintccp (Oct 10, 2010)

Yes should have been more clear, prewar Lionel 253 brushes. I'll check the source you suggested. Thanks


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lionel-Pre-war-...119033?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item519335ab79

If you ask the seller, he will ship via First Class Mail for like $2...


----------



## Clintccp (Oct 10, 2010)

The brushes that are in it have a spring that goes through a small hole in the brush rather than in a slot on top of the brush. The ones in the ebay add seem to have the slot on top. Would the slotted brush with the new spring work or do they make a brush with the hole for the spring?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Olsen's old-document library lists 253 brushes as Part # 1-92 :

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/cd/b123/000363.pdf

Not sure what that means, though.

Take a look at this picture of available brushes from the Train Tender (Jeff Kane):










Give Jeff a ring or email ... he should be able to help clarify.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Clintccp said:


> The brushes that are in it have a spring that goes through a small hole in the brush rather than in a slot on top of the brush. The ones in the ebay add seem to have the slot on top. Would the slotted brush with the new spring work or do they make a brush with the hole for the spring?


Could you post up a picture?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

:dunno:No picture, with under 10 posts.

Be aware that new brushes are much softer than their older counterparts. Are you sure it's a Lionel? We are assuming that.

You can also find a Lionel Dealer in Fla. Lot's of train action there with retirees.
Try this link to locate one.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

T-Man said:


> :dunno:No picture, with under 10 posts.


People can still post pictures, but if they are hosted on a 3rd party site they need to be approved... I will clarify the message for everyone


----------



## Clintccp (Oct 10, 2010)

Here are a couple of pictures


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hmmm ...

My postwar 249 Scout-type has springs similar to that, though they bear up against the end of the brush. No holes.

I've never seen brushes with holes before. But then again, I'm a relative newbie to this old Lionel stuff.

Interestingly, Kane doesn't show hole-type brushes in his photo in Post #6, above. I see brushes with slots (#662), where the spring rides in the slot ... but no holes.

I wonder if the 662-type brushes would work with your loco ???

Hmmm ...

Do keep us posted on what you find out here. This could be a good learning excercise for many of us!

TJ


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

tjcruiser said:


> I wonder if the 662-type brushes would work with your loco ???


Yes, the 622's are the proper replacement, as are the ones I posted a link to...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Thinking out of the box, someone got creative and drilled them. Go with the slots, Yeah!


----------



## Blk69 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have gotten parts from the train tender. He is out of New York I think. Very knowledgeable, didn' just sell me parts, checked to make sure I got what I needed. I would recommend him and will use in future.


----------



## Clintccp (Oct 10, 2010)

I've ordered the 622 brushes, will give them a try when they get here. Thanks for all the help.


----------

